# Burgundy,Wild Cherry, Brandywine



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

I about to buy some more HOK Kandy Koncentrate which one would be darkest over a silver base...opinions count in this case


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

you have lots of factors to think of ... condition of the car (body work)
.....style of the car (the body creases)... what type of car is it ..but what i would do, cause i think i know where your going with this ... you want a deep blackish red .. at night looks black during the day red ... when driving at night and the head lights of the other car hits yours you want that red to stand out ... but with which ever color you go, it depends on the base of the paint..... since you want to use silver base i would go burgundy ..... if you want that bad ass color and want to be happy...... go with a black base, silver (i would use gold) flake, and candy brandy wine... it even feels good to say it ....... CANDY BRANDY WINE ... just my 2 cents though..


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

go with a dark base like a gold or a red.......a black will give you black cherry

but if you go with silver it will get darker the more coats you put on 


brandywine is dark


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

heres an example of a black base .... gold flakes and brandy wine


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

Okay thanks for the replies let me be a little clearer the car is already painted silver flake (heavy) I want the darkest color in this family for some candy patterns... ya'll let me know what would be darkest on top of the silver in your opinion


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 8 2007, 11:55 AM~9183491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Nov 8 2007, 11:57 AM~9183510
> *Okay thanks for the replies let me be a little clearer the car is already painted silver flake (heavy) I want the darkest color in this family for some candy patterns... ya'll let me know what would be darkest on top of the silver in your opinion
> *


 its more prefrance .... cause the more coats of the candy ... thae darker the shade ... but you can never go wrong with brandy wine


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

my bad i meant the black cherry is black with red with the candy on top just thought i would clear that up :biggrin:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 8 2007, 02:04 PM~9183581
> *its more prefrance .... cause the more coats of the candy ... thae darker the shade ... but you can never go wrong with brandy wine
> *


So out the can brandywine is darker then burgundy?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Id use a dark metallic grey so u dont over darken it and loose that kandy pigment but at the same time still look good.


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 8 2007, 03:55 PM~9184417
> *Id use a dark metallic grey so u dont over darken it and loose that kandy pigment but at the same time still look good.
> *


Burgundy or Brandywine?


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

galaxy gray base looks hard with brandywine candy


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Nov 8 2007, 01:03 PM~9184011
> *So out the can brandywine is darker then burgundy?
> *


they dont make brandy wine in a can ....


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 9 2007, 12:57 AM~9188147
> *they dont make brandy wine in a can ....
> *


  Here's a can bro


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Brandywine is darker then burgandy here is Candy Brandy Wine










not the best pic but it shows the different shades of red


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 9 2007, 10:02 AM~9190530
> *Brandywine is darker then burgandy here is Candy Brandy Wine
> 
> 
> ...


fuck thats fuckin sexxxy ... thats what i love about the brandy wine ... the shades especailly on the impalas and those bodylines


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 9 2007, 12:08 PM~9191357
> *fuck thats fuckin sexxxy ... thats what i love about the brandy wine ... the shades especailly on the impalas and those bodylines
> *












My car says thank you for calling it sexy :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

you can see the difference from the way the light hits red on one side and almost black on the other side


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Nov 8 2007, 03:18 PM~9184910
> *Burgundy or Brandywine?
> *


Brandy wine :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

is brady wine the same as wine berry red? if not where can i buy wine berry red


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 9 2007, 02:57 PM~9192324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post more pics or where is your cars own topic!!!


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN+Nov 9 2007, 12:02 PM~9190530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thanks...good looking out....I like the work you do...wish you was on this coast


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

:biggrin: Crayola makes a real nice brandywine marker you can do the patterns with that It'll look dope, n dont have to worry about the overspray either!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Nov 10 2007, 12:35 PM~9197487
> *:biggrin: Crayola makes a real nice brandywine marker you can do the patterns with that It'll look dope, n dont have to worry about the overspray either!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Is that crayola with or without reducer????


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

brandywine i thing looks a little richer and possibly alittle darker on a silver base. if its not dark enough just put on more coats till desired color


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

??? over black mettalic


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 9 2007, 06:02 PM~9190530
> *Brandywine is darker then burgandy here is Candy Brandy Wine
> 
> 
> ...





MORE PICS OF THIS CAR


WHERE IS YOUR TOPIC!!!????


WHAT BASE IS UNDER THAT????


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Candy Brandywine :thumbsup: In my opinion, that's the best color out of the three
regardless of how dark the individual colors are. :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 12 2007, 05:13 PM~9212387
> *MORE PICS OF THIS CAR
> WHERE IS YOUR TOPIC!!!????
> WHAT BASE IS UNDER THAT????
> *


i'm thinking of starting my own thread when i start the redo of it, maybe i should ust start it now. it's a blue base coat.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 13 2007, 08:50 AM~9217389
> *i'm thinking of starting my own thread when i start the redo of it, maybe i should ust start it now. it's a blue base coat.
> *


like the kolor definately brandy wine :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 13 2007, 04:50 PM~9217389
> *i'm thinking of starting my own thread when i start the redo of it, maybe i should ust start it now. it's a blue base coat.
> *




pm me man i was thinking of trying a blue basecoat under brandywine but don't know how it would look NICE RIDE by the way


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

my car painted candy brandywine over a orion silver base


----------

